# Hydraulic drip Deere 300



## charlottejune (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a small hydraulic drip (1 drop a second) that I can not seem to stop. It is in the ever so hard to get to spot on the hard hydraulic line up under the top deck that goes to the front hydraulics. Can you put Teflon tape or something similar on to stop the drip. Of course It is in a very hard to reach spot, so any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Kavan (Jan 5, 2015)

How much would a new line be


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Normally, hydraulic connections are metal-to-metal seals, so it is doubtful that Teflon tape can stop the leak. 

Is that a flared tubing connection? I have experienced a number of very fine fatigue cracks developing with double-flared tubing connections. Very close to the flare. I think this is due to vibration in the lines and many years of service. The only way to check is to pull the tube and inspect carefully.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

If there happens to be an o-ring in that connection, that would be an easy fix.


----------



## charlottejune (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes it is the flaring tube connection. I replaced this one two years ago due to a crack right in the bend, so I am surprised this one is causing trouble again. There are two, the other one twice as long, and it is original and has no issues. 

I was reading about "stop leak" additives for hydraulic leaks, but that seams to be for dried or sealing seals. This one is metal to metal. Should I try that first or is that a waste of time and money because that product is for seals only?


----------



## charlottejune (Feb 15, 2013)

There is no o ring on this connection HarveyW. It is one of those flared tubing connections like BigT suggested. It's just in such a tight location and difficult to get a ratchet or any other form of wrench I own on because it is up under the steel frame of the tractor and other hydraulic components are right below it. Each turn is literally an 8th of an inch at best to tighten or loosen and then the wrench doesn't fit over the nut when I turn it over. I've been to every auto parts store and hardware store looking for a small open ended wrench tool that would slide nicely over the hydraulic line and down to the nut holding it on. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a set of Craftsman flare nut wrenches. Have a look on ebay...they have sets of ratcheting flare nut wrenches. Kind of a specialty tool. Not many (if any) stores will stock these.

Hey, 1/8 of a turn is better than nothing! I done such things more times than I care to remember.

Good Luck!


----------



## charlottejune (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Harry16. That's what I found at Orielys for a ratchet set. Of course they don't sell a ratchet extender that is the "perfect" length for my needs, so the struggles continue. Wondering why Deere would ever put this fitting up against the permanent steel frame, but oh well. Glad it's a sunny Sunday and I have the time to tinker. Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

These fittings start leaking,because of minute movements,when operating.
Each time you open a valve for a cylinder to move,the sudden movement of thefluid causes small "recoils" in the line.
This is why they are clamped tightly ,and the fittings tightened well.
This recoil doesn't affect hoses ,much,since they will be able to move freely.
Watch a hose,the next time you open a valve,and you'll see it jump.


----------



## charlottejune (Feb 15, 2013)

Kaven, I will see how much it is today. I replaced it for a crack in the bend 3 years ago and I recall it was around 20 bucks.


----------



## charlottejune (Feb 15, 2013)

Jhngardner367 thanks for that illustration. This line is one of two aluminum hard lines, so there is no recoil in the line, which may be the cause for added pressure at the connection?


----------

